# Headspace eliminator question



## Ajmassa (Oct 17, 2017)

I may have been using this incorrectly. So far they've worked great for me though, in spite of this. 
Just saw steves video for the HE. And he added an empty 3 gallon carboy for more vacuum pull. 
I've just been pulling from the carboy until I hear a change in the motor indicating the pump has maxed out the air removal. Is this incorrect and should I be adding a larger empty vessel as done in the video? Or is that just a degassing technique? Video was tough to decipher. And for some reason air intake/flow/vacuum pressure and all the physics involved within this are one of those things I've never had a full comprehensive grasp on. 
Use another empty vessel- OR - fine without it?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aoQiNtvV_gg


----------



## Smok1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I may have been using this incorrectly. So far they've worked great for me though, in spite of this.
> Just saw steves video for the HE. And he added an empty 3 gallon carboy for more vacuum pull.
> I've just been pulling from the carboy until I hear a change in the motor indicating the pump has maxed out the air removal. Is this incorrect and should I be adding a larger empty vessel as done in the video? Or is that just a degassing technique? Video was tough to decipher. And for some reason air intake/flow/vacuum pressure and all the physics involved within this are one of those things I've never had a full comprehensive grasp on.
> Use another empty vessel- OR - fine without it?
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aoQiNtvV_gg



Looks like hes just using the empty carboy to pull a larger vacuum to help degass the full carboy, other wise the headspace eliminator bulb would need to be re-evacuated in a few minutes if there was alot of co2 in the wine still. So he pulls another carboy into a vaccum so he can walk away for a while and let the degassing happen for a bit without having to re-evacuate so often


----------



## meadmaker1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Fine without. I always pull to a jar so as not to pull liquid into my pump, has nothing to do with more ore less vacuum.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 17, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I may have been using this incorrectly. So far they've worked great for me though, in spite of this.
> Just saw steves video for the HE. And he added an empty 3 gallon carboy for more vacuum pull.
> I've just been pulling from the carboy until I hear a change in the motor indicating the pump has maxed out the air removal. Is this incorrect and should I be adding a larger empty vessel as done in the video? Or is that just a degassing technique? Video was tough to decipher. And for some reason air intake/flow/vacuum pressure and all the physics involved within this are one of those things I've never had a full comprehensive grasp on.
> Use another empty vessel- OR - fine without it?
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aoQiNtvV_gg



The 3 gallon carboy is not necessary - it was a beginners thought and I should delete that video -

Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## NorCal (Oct 17, 2017)

I added a little vacuum guage in line on my All-In-One so I could understand how much vacuum my AIO is pulling. 

It is a pretty strong little pump!


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. A little clarity goes a long way. 
And Steve, just so you know, I was not pointing anything out 'questioning' you. I was questioning my own use. 
But as long as headspace is removed I'm good. And if using another empty vessel helps degassing without transferring-Well that's good to know too. Although I don't see myself manually degassing ever again. I never used to. But I have on a few kits. Degassing is one of my bugaboos. I didn't see the need then, and I'll probably not be degassing anything manually again. --- just time. And a little help from the AIO


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 17, 2017)

NorCal said:


> I added a little vacuum guage in line on my All-In-One so I could understand how much vacuum my AIO is pulling.
> 
> It is a pretty strong little pump!





That's a better technique than what I came up with to check the strength. The 'hickie' on the back of my hand stayed for a week. Which is just as long as my 10th grade girlfriend Jackie. Vacuum gauge or the Jackie test - either way the pump proves legit.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 17, 2017)

ajmassa5983 said:


> that's a better technique than what i came up with to check the strength. The 'hickie' on the back of my hand stayed for a week. Which is just as long as my 10th grade girlfriend jackie. Vacuum gauge or the jackie test - either way the pump proves legit.



  . Lol that's funny


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm left with an odd leftover amount of 4.25 gal. Right now it's in a 5 under vacuum. My only 3 gal is filled. 
It's a good amount of space in there. Not sure I want to go long term under vacuum with headspace eliminator. Good for a little while though. 
Was either gonna pick up another 3gal or try and track down a 4 gal PET. How long would be too long under the vacuum with good amount of headspace? I figured I had a month easy


----------



## dralarms (Oct 17, 2017)

I've done 4 months on one, just keep checking the vacuum.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 17, 2017)

dralarms said:


> I've done 4 months on one, just keep checking the vacuum.





Thanks. I've got a 1/2 gal jug settling out tonight (I always have a good amount left at the bottom of a demi rack). Once I add that I'll be above the shoulder of the carboy. But at least I'm now comfortable to wait for next scheduled rack to pick up something appropriate.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 18, 2017)

I’ve done 4 months, half filled 5g carboy with the head space eliminator, no perceivable issues with the wine.


----------



## GaDawg (Oct 18, 2017)

NorCal said:


> I added a little vacuum guage in line on my All-In-One



How much vacuum do you get?


----------



## NorCal (Oct 18, 2017)

Without letting it sit that long, this is what it pulled this morning. When I open the bung, it sucks in very strongly. I could let it stay on for longer and see how high it will get.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 18, 2017)

If you let it run it will get to 25. I've done it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 18, 2017)

dralarms said:


> If you let it run it will get to 25. I've done it.



I agree with Gerald - unless there is a leak in 1 of your connections ?

typically always 22-25 in hg


----------



## AkBillyBow (Nov 3, 2017)

NorCal said:


> Without letting it sit that long, this is what it pulled this morning. When I open the bung, it sucks in very strongly. I could let it stay on for longer and see how high it will get. View attachment 39917



Can you show a pic of the back of the gauge, so I can see how you are tied in? Thanks for the help!! Still trying to understand the H.E.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 3, 2017)

AkBillyBow said:


> Can you show a pic of the back of the gauge, so I can see how you are tied in? Thanks for the help!! Still trying to understand the H.E.



please take a look and if you have further questions - u can contact me directly 

https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/headspace-eliminator/


----------



## Rhodesy (Apr 25, 2018)

I have just recently purchased a couple of these from Steve which are going through customs just now. What I was wondering with me being a newbie to all this is if using for bulk aging, providing you periodically check for vacuum would you still add K-Meta every 3 months or so to the appropriate dose? 

As there would be be head space in there it would still reduce over time and need topped up? Or would it just be a case to top up at bottling time providing the vacuum was not broken over the time it was bulk aged?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 25, 2018)

IMHO, you should definitely keep up on the k-meta regimen.


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 25, 2018)

I dont think this is an alternative to topping up for bulk age. Even if you run the pump and re-pull a vacuum every few days. HE is great tool. But not long term. I use it specifically to hold me over until either topped up or in proper sized vessel. It buys time. 
Enough headspace- even with the HE will leave you at risk.

I’m the OP? Look at that!


----------

